# Halloween Moon



## pez (Nov 1, 2020)

While futilely trying to capture a meteor photo last night, the Moon and Mars kept invading the view as they moved across, and with some spectacular lens flare as the Moon approached that this DA15mm Ltd sometimes gets with bright objects. So I thought I'd fix the blown-out part with the properly exposed Moon and a Halloween-hue Mars


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

Well, it's certainly different.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2020)

Spooky.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 1, 2020)

The brightest moon in the sky. Cool shot.


----------

